# Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei​*
In einer Petition wird auf change.org eine Gesetzesänderung zum Verbot der Angelei wegen Tierquälerei gefordert.

https://www.change.org/p/an-die-abg...en-bundestages-angelverbot-wegen-tierquälerei 

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## jkc (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

...signed 













))


----------



## wusel345 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Drei Frauen in den Kommentaren. Mütter, die sicherlich noch Fisch aus dem Supermarkt oder dem Fischladen essen und nicht wissen, wie es auf den Trawlern bzw. den schwimmenden Fabriken abgeht. Die ihren Kindern aber sicherlich Fischstäbchen vorsetzen und ihnen erzählen, die kommen aus einer Fabrik und waren nie lebendige Kreaturen. :r:r:r


----------



## Relgna (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Das kann man so oder so sehen, ich habe es so und so schon gesehen, jedenfall Smilis braucht man bei dem Thema nicht viel Setzen.


----------



## Revilo62 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Gruftypower, sagt doch eigentlich Alles und rund 800 Unterschriften in 4 Monaten, naja, jeder Angriff ist gefährlich
aber ernstnehmen.......
Übrigens, die Argumentation ist ja die gleiche, wie bei P....

Frage: Dürfen die dann bei Erfolg diese Petitionen unter dem 
Pseudonym bei Bundestag einreichen ?
Antwort: Wohl eher nicht ... soviel zum Thema Anonymität im Internet !!!!
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Andal (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Die sollen mir mal Auge in Auge den Schrieb zur Unterschrift vorlegen. Dann wissen sie wenigstens was Qualen sind!


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Relgna schrieb:


> Das kann man so oder so sehen.


jo, irgendwie auch ein bissken beruhigend in einem land zu leben, in dem man sich um so etwas sorgen darf/kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Unglaublich, was für Honks es gibt, oder?


----------



## Revilo62 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Die kriegen nicht mal ne Rolle bei The walking Dead, weil sie essen kein Fleisch, wenn dann ne Rolle als Zombieopfer !

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unglaublich, was für Honks es gibt, oder?




Jupp.:m

Lies mal die Kommentare dort. Dann weißte, da treffen sich die Dümmsten der Dummen!


----------



## kati48268 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Unterzeichnerin Nr. 684:
Christel H-K
"...damit ich endlich ohne Gesichtsverlust von meinem Ehrenamt zurücktreten kann"

hmmm |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Lies mal die Kommentare dort. Dann weißte, da treffen sich die Dümmsten der Dummen!



Wahrscheinlich halt nicht nur Anglerfeinde, sondern auch noch Veganer, denen Treibstoff fürs Hirn fehlt..


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

:m:m:m:m:m#6

Jeder, der des Denkens mächtig ist und das dort liest, wird schon deshalb nicht unterschreiben um nicht mit denen auf eine Stufe gestellt zu werden.

Erinnert an Nadine "the brain":
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gP6v9lg7XI


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Wieder mal alle Leute versammelt, die Tiere auf die "vollste Menschenebene" stellen und wahrscheinlich jegliche biologische Zsh nie sehen und/ oder begreifen werden...schon traurig- dass so etwas im "aufgeklärten D- land" noch passieren kann!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Jeder, der des Denkens mächtig ist und das dort liest, wird schon deshalb nicht unterschreiben um nicht mit denen auf eine Stufe gestellt zu werden.


Grüne Minister in B-W zähen da aber nicht dazu, die PETA sogar in den Landesbeirat für Tierschutz aufnehmen wollen mit Verbandsklagerecht..
Die stehen wohl mit denen doch auf einer Stufe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4431181#post4431181


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Ich sag ja schon immer........


----------



## davidchowi87 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Was soll man dazu noch sagen.... Haben die vielleicht auch mal drüber nachgedacht was passieren kann wenn Gewässer nicht mehr befischt werden. Grad in kleineren Seen könnte es zu hohen Fischbestand kommen. Das ist weder gut für das Gewässer noch für die Fische. Zumindest kann ich mir nicht vorstellen damit ein Fischbiologisches Gleichgewicht im Gewässer gehalten werden kann.


----------



## Ukel (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Hey jkc, 
Überhaupt gelesen, worum es geht?|bigeyes


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Ukel schrieb:


> Hey jkc,
> Überhaupt gelesen, worum es geht?|bigeyes


*kicher*

hast wohl was übersehen...


----------



## Riesenangler (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Das sind nicht die Dümmsten der Dummen.  Das sind mit einiger Sicherheit auch Lehrer und angehende darunter, die eure Kinder ausbilden.  Das sind die, welche angst vor dem Leben haben, weil man dann irgendwann sterben wird.


----------



## buttweisser (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Bis jetzt kannte ich die dummen Querulanten von change.org oder wie die sich nennen gar nicht und hab sie schon wieder vergessen. Das Zeug ist primitiv geschrieben und die Kommentare auch. Auf alle Fälle sind die komischen Personen immer dafür, dass sie dagegen sind. Erstaunlicherweise kann gar Niemand gegen die Petition stimmen, das ist Demokratie oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> die eure Kinder ausbilden...




Also ich schicke mein Kind nicht inne Waldorfschule!


----------



## Riesenangler (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Da brauchste keine Waldorfschule ( ich dufte in diesem Jahr mal dort Arbeiten). Solche Geistigen Fehlzünder  und Schwarzen Löcher findet man an beinahe jeder "normalen" Schule.  Und die Schüler sind teilweise nicht besser.


----------



## Nelearts (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Nach Analyse der ersten Kommentare/Gründe auf Change kann man nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Grammatikalisch und orthographisch der absolute Horror. Angehende oder bereits ausgebildete Lehrer bzw. Personen mit minimalstem Bildungsstand muss man dort wohl länger suchen.
Der Spass bestünde doch darin, sich dort als absoluter Gegner von Fahrradsätteln aus Leder zu registrieren.
Veganer wehrt Euch............


----------



## HeinBlöd (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Am Besten finde ich die aus Luzern CH......


----------



## schlotterschätt (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Das sind nicht die Dümmsten der Dummen.  Das sind mit einiger Sicherheit auch Lehrer und angehende darunter, die eure Kinder ausbilden.



Na Gott sei Dank !!! 
Ick musste im kommunistischen Unrechtsstaat im Bio-Unterricht noch Fische und Frösche sezieren. Bin jetzt noch traumatisiert.:q


----------



## Jose (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Bis jetzt kannte ich die dummen Querulanten von change.org oder wie die sich nennen gar nicht...





und hast auch sonst keine ahnung von change.org.
nenn mich nochmal "dummer querulant" du *****


mach dich doch erst mal schlau, bevor du so rum d u m m s t.

https://www.change.org/p/an-den-bun...suizid-freitodbegleitung-gesetzlich-verankern
https://www.change.org/p/wir-sind-f...klassen-netz-regsprecher-was-sagt-frau-merkel
https://www.change.org/p/ermöglicht-nick-ein-selbstbestimmtes-leben-bei-seiner-familie-helftnick
https://www.change.org/p/aufhebung-des-verbots-von-stolpersteinen-in-münchen-stolpersteine-münchen



gibt da licht und schatten. so'ne angelverbotsgeschichte starten ist das eine, die klientelkommentare das andere.

und? 

landet im klo.

aber change.org ohne kenntnis so zu diskreditieren - nene...


----------



## Nelearts (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Kerstin S. aus Deutschland: "Es ist mir ein Rätzel,"
Wolfgang B. aus Olsberg: "muss Härter Bestraft werden"
Gabriela R. aus Berlin: "denken ja immer noch das Tiere keine Schmerzen empfinden.
Samira M. aus Chur: "grausam, das man so mit lebewesen umgehen"

So, die ersten 11 Antworten hatten schon 4 "Ausrutscher".
Macht nach meiner Rechnung einen Anteil von 36 Prozent.
Und mit solchen Nullen soll ich mich in meiner Freizeit beschäftigen?
Danke, für mich ist das Thema wegen Erfolglosigkeit durch.


----------



## Mühlkoppe (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Ich kann jedes Argument verstehen.
Ich finde nur keine...


----------



## Jose (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank !!!
> Ick musste im kommunistischen Unrechtsstaat im Bio-Unterricht noch Fische und Frösche sezieren. Bin jetzt noch traumatisiert.:q



sei froh, im freien westen mussten wir die sogar noch selber töten vorm sezieren.
bin nicht traumatisiert, bin angler.

du solltest den schein, welchen auch immer, zurück geben.


----------



## Jose (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Mühlkoppe schrieb:


> Ich kann jedes Argument verstehen.
> Ich finde nur keine...




jedenfalls keine, die einem 'normalen' menschen einleuchten.
deshalb verkackt diese petition bei geschätzt 15000 unterstützern.
entspricht der zahl der freigänger in D :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Mühlkoppe schrieb:


> Ich kann jedes Argument verstehen.
> Ich finde nur keine...


Den find ich gut!
#6#6


----------



## kati48268 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Erinnert an Nadine "the brain":
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gP6v9lg7XI


ist kein trauriger Einzelfall, das ist das eigentlich traurige.

Selbst in Schichten, in denen man Bildung und einigermaßen analytisches Denken vermutet, gehen (spätestens) beim Thema Tierschutz sämtliche Gäule vor Schreck durch und rennen freiwillig zum Schlachthof.

Ich treib mich manchmal auch auf Facebook-Peta-Seiten rum und kommentiere mal hier mal da, wenn's grad besonders reizt. Was du dort in Bewegung setzt, wenn man allein mal Fakten nennt, ist richtig erschütternd.

Früher in den 80ern hatte man Angst vor dem Tod der Menschheit durch Atomwaffen. 
Das kommt mir heute manchmal wie ein verpasster Gnadenschuss vor.
Je 'zivilisierter' & satter die Gesellschaft, desto mehr verblödet sie.


----------



## hirschkaefer (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

...sind wahrscheinlich alles frustrierte, einsame, im Stich gelassene Ehefrauen von Anglern... oder Ehemänner von Anglerinnen. Sogar die Urmenschen haben schon Fisch und Fleisch gegessen. Leider sind die Kommentatoren dieser Petition in der Entwicklung, lange vor dem Urmenschen stehengeblieben. Die nennt man dann Einzeller.


----------



## ronram (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Wenn Fische schreien könnten...und wenn Blödheit weh tun würde...

Mir ist es auch ein Rätzl, als wieso und aber und vor allem weil das ist (*Konzentration*) normal, dass Menschen auf so etwas grausames kommen im Internet so einen Mist von sich zu geben.
ICH könnte schreien, wenn ich so etwas lese.
Das tut doch weh...im Kopf. 

"Den Leuten fehlt doch was." :-D:-D:-D Herrlich.

Wäre das eine TV-Sendung: Klarer Fall für Oliver Kalkofe


----------



## Riesenangler (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Na und? Was bin ich dann erst? Die Tiere, die ich hin  und wieder ausweide, musste ich alle Umbringen. Bin ich traumatisiert? Nein ich bin Single und fröhlich dabei. Ein Freund der Jagd, gelegentlich gehe ich als Gastschütze ein paar Kugeln über die Bahn hetzen, praktizierender  Angler, Metallfan und Egoshooterspieler. Mit anderen Worten, ein geistig völlig gesunder Mensch.


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Was du dort in Bewegung setzt, wenn man allein mal Fakten nennt, ist richtig erschütternd.


logo, die meinung steht fest, bitte nicht mit tatsachen verwirren.


----------



## Riesenangler (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Und das man ohne Hirn leben kann, macht euch doch jede Fliege und Mücke vor.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Gute Sache,

signed!!


----------



## BERND2000 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Ich verstehe gar nicht warum Ihr Euch aufregt.

Ich kann der Begründung der Petition gut verstehen.
Wir sind halt nur geduldete Tierquäler, wenn man es rechtlich betrachtet.
Sich da immer weiter hinter dem vorgeschobenen Grund der Nahrungsgewinnung zu verstecken wird eben durchschaut.
Auch den Nachweis von Schmerzempfinden einzufordern und das nur für rechtlich begrenzte Tiere zulassen zu wollen...

Das ist eine Sackgasse, in die wir uns flüchten.
Vor allem bleiben wir in den Augen vieler Menschen trotzdem Tierquäler.

Das liegt halt an dieser deutschen Vorstellung was den Tierschutz betrifft.
Das setzt sich nun halt immer mehr in den Köpfen fest und DAS ist es was wirklich bedrohlich ist.


Ein Kommentar lautet:
"_ich unterzeichne, weil es Zeit ist sich endlich als Teil der Natur zu verhalten und nicht wie eine Vernichtungsmaschine_"

Falsch in der Natur gibt es kein Mitleid, die Frau hat keine Ahnung von der Natur und lebt in Ihrer Taumwelt.
Ihr fehlt halt so etwas wie das Angeln, um Natur überhaupt zu erfahren und vielleicht gar zu verstehen.

So ist es auch bei den Anglern selbst, einige Spezies ahnen wie stark sie eingreifen, sie entnehmen deshalb nicht alles was sie fangen.
Weniger erfolgreiche Angler, halten die Auswirkung des Angelns halt für geringer.


Wir kommen da nur raus wenn Wir das Angeln selbst als vernünftigen Grund durchsetzen.
 Das aber wird nun ein verdammt langer Weg.

Zu akzeptieren das man selbst eher primitiv handelt, hilft dabei wenigstens die Auswirkung auf die Natur und Tiere zu verringern.
Dann handelt man eben nicht mehr ganz so primitiv.

Unvernünftig wäre aber die Handlung ein Gewässer erfolgreich auszuräubern, selbst wenn man dann alle Fische selbst essen würde.
Das ist das wahre primitive Verhalten.


----------



## Jose (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Und das man ohne Hirn leben kann, macht euch doch jede Fliege und Mücke vor.



trotzdem knall ich die erst nach der dritten warnung weg.
leben ist unwiederholbar.
einmal tot, immer tot.
fische sind dann aber noch lecker :m
(und nahrhaft und gesund und voll bio)


----------



## kati48268 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



ronram schrieb:


> ... dass Menschen ...im Internet so einen Mist von sich zu geben...


Das heutige Internet ist die mit geistreichen Ergüssen verzierte Scheixxhauswand von früher.


----------



## Bleizange (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Wisst ihr eigentlich wie "erfolgreich" solche Petitionen sind? Die Erfolgsquote ist eher gering, wenn nicht sogar aussichtslos. Außerdem haben wir eine Petitionsinflation. Aus jedem F...z der Otto Normal und Lieschen Müller quer liegt wird eine gemacht. Aus meiner Sicht kein Grund zur Panik, sondern eher zum Schmunzeln. Teilweise Comedy von Willy Wichtig und Co vom Feinsten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Das sind nicht die Dümmsten der Dummen.  Das sind mit einiger Sicherheit auch Lehrer und angehende darunter, die eure Kinder ausbilden.  Das sind die, welche angst vor dem Leben haben, weil man dann irgendwann sterben wird.



Im Zeitalter von staatl.geförderten Pseudo Wissenschaften ala Gender Indoktrination,wundert mich hier eh nix mehr.

Dumm sind die nicht,die dummen stehen auf der anderen Seite.

Weit hammas bracht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Keine allgemeine Politik.,
Danke.


----------



## kalfater (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Ich stimme gern und viel bei change.org ab, aber bei solchen Petitionen kann man doch nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Dennoch, immer wieder interessant, welche Gemüter unter den Mitmenschen weilen. Ähnlich krank sind Petitionen die die Jagd abschaffen wollen. Da sind die Gründe für die Jagd (in D) ja nun wirklich mit jedem gesunden Menschenverstand nachzuvollziehen. 

Petri!


----------



## Jose (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Wisst ihr eigentlich wie "erfolgreich" solche Petitionen sind? Die Erfolgsquote ist eher gering, wenn nicht sogar aussichtslos. Außerdem haben wir eine Petitionsinflation. Aus jedem F...z der Otto Normal und Lieschen Müller quer liegt wird eine gemacht. Aus meiner Sicht kein Grund zur Panik, sondern eher zum Schmunzeln. Teilweise Comedy von Willy Wichtig und Co vom Feinsten.


so ist es. viel spreu (comedy) und ganz ganz wenig weizen auf change.org.

diese petition hat noch nicht mal hämorrhoiden-potenz.


----------



## hirschkaefer (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Vegan ist halt gerade mächtig Mainstream.


----------



## rippi (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Weiß jemand wie das rein rechtlich ist wenn man eine Petition mit falschen, ins lächerliche ziehenden, Namen ausfüllt? Gibt's da was zu Befürchten?


----------



## phirania (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Ich komme aus dem Staunen nicht mehr rauß.|bigeyes#c
Gibt es eigentlich  schon eine Gegen Petition.?
Also,Pro Angeln.#h


----------



## Riesenangler (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Thomas, das hat nichts mit Politik zu tun. Dann dürftest du auch nicht über die erfolreich mit dir als anwesenden bestrittene Veranstaltung in diesem Angelverein/verband  berichten.  
Die Kabarettisten machen Kabarett und die Politiker Realsatire. Und die Spinner eben Schwachsinn, allerdings Hochkonzentriert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Steht klar in den von allen akzeptierten Regeln:
Politik in Zusammenhang mit Angeln erlaubt und erwünscht, sonst definitiv nicht und verboten - da gibts nichts zu diskutieren, nur zu befolgen.


----------



## Riesenangler (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Gut. Ich sehe zwar jetzt nichts Politisches Darin. Aber gut ist. Da werde ich mit einiger Sicherheit noch ettliche Male ermahnt werden.  Sei es drum. Fakt ist, und da wirst du doch wohl zustimmen,  Blödsinn ist Blödsinn.  Wer so etwas fordert, hat die Welt in der er, sie, es lebt nicht verstanden und nicht mehr alle Schrauben fest, so denn jemals welche da waren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Fakt ist, und da wirst du doch wohl zustimmen,  Blödsinn ist Blödsinn.  Wer so etwas fordert, hat die Welt in der er, sie, es lebt nicht verstanden und nicht mehr alle Schrauben fest, so denn jemals welche da waren.


Stimme vollkommen zu!!!


----------



## Hezaru (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Zu irgendeinem änlichem Thema hier im Forum hat User gründler mal geschrieben:
Der natürliche Feind der Menschheit wurde leider ausgerottet, der Hunger, oder so änlich.

Wo der natürliche Feund der Menschheit noch nicht ausgerottet ist sehen es die Menschen ganz anders.

Aufgrund unserer schwachen, schlechten Verbände sind Angler auch eine leichte Zielscheibe.
Niemand protestiert gegen Fischstäbchen, sind ja nur Fischstäbchen..., die sind ja nur in Netzen erstickt oder zerquetscht worden:r


----------



## BERND2000 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



phirania schrieb:


> Ich komme aus dem Staunen nicht mehr rauß.|bigeyes#c
> Gibt es eigentlich schon eine Gegen Petition.?
> Also,Pro Angeln.#h


 
 Warum denn.
 Dort haben in 4 Monaten keine 1000 Verwirrte gezeichnet.
 So viele Stimmen hatte man sicher auch bekommen wenn man einfordern würde das alle deutschen Gartenzwerge in Richtung Berlin auszurichten seien.

 Jede Wette, eine Petition Eltern das Sorgerecht zu entziehen wenn sie Ihre Kinder nur vegan ernähren wäre ungleich erfolgreicher.

 Die Forderung entspricht eben nicht dem deutschen Denken.
 Schon der Gedanke das Angeln zur Verrohung führe...#q


----------



## Franky (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

:q Wer 62 Aktionen bereits gestartet hat, kann m. E. auch nix gescheites zu tun haben...
Echt gruselig... :q "Falsch abgebogen" würde ich vermuten  (übersetzt mal auf englisch und schaut's euch an )


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Damit könnte man so schön Propaganda gegen Anglerfeinde und für Angeln und Angler machen als kompetenter Verband - wenn man könnte..


----------



## Jose (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



phirania schrieb:


> Ich komme aus dem Staunen nicht mehr rauß.|bigeyes#c
> Gibt es eigentlich  schon eine Gegen Petition.?
> Also,Pro Angeln.#h




ich auch nicht, bei solchen posts.
was willste denn: ne petition, dass alle zweibeiner angeln müssen, von morgens bis abends?


mit solchen posts streichelt man evtl. die eigene seele, geht aber völlig am thema vorbei.
change.org ist mittlerweile eine mächtige plattform zur technisch vereinfachten ventilation dieser und jener befindlichkeiten. bilanz bislang überwiegend ernsthafte unterstützer-aufrufe (petitionen).
und wie das im netz eben so ist, da gibt dann auch solche, die infrastrukturen nutzen zu ihren zwecken. diesmal also so ein angepetrater 'aktionist', persönliche meinung, ganz klar untervögelt.
egal. das wird nix, weil change.org handelt petitionen und enthält sich leider noch sinnfälligkeitsprüfungen (startet doch mal ne peti gegen sonnenaufgang gegen  07:30 oder gg. sonne überhaupt, geht durch, bin ich sicher, so sind die amis eben, clevere ideen auf dunklem hintergrund)

ich seh diese petition wie einen "besuch im zoo am affenfelsen". reg ich mich doch nicht auf, seh ich definitiv als untauglichen versuch, bereichern meine pissnelkenkultur.

im übrigen, fällt mir gerade noch ein: jedes erfolgreiche medium im netz ist ziel spezieller aktivisten.
das AB hat so auch seine eigenen erfahrungen gemacht und erfolgreich gemeistert.
change.org muss eben auch mit spacken leben




BERND2000 schrieb:


> ... wenn man einfordern würde das alle deutschen Gartenzwerge in Richtung Berlin auszurichten seien....



tät ich unterschreiben tun, und für schbädsle-befreite zonen :m :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



rippi schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie das rein rechtlich ist wenn man eine Petition mit falschen, ins lächerliche ziehenden, Namen ausfüllt? Gibt's da was zu Befürchten?


 
 Naja, hätte er direkt mit Peter Mohnert unterzeichnet, hätten wir die Petition ja verstanden... ;-)


----------



## RudivomSee (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Moin, habe heute bei einem Wiederansiedlungsprogramm an der Ruhr mitgewirkt und auf unserem Teilstück den Besatz durchgeführt...... würde das einer von den Kasperköppen machen? 
Ich denke eher nein........ 
Bei solchen Leuten empfinde ich nur Mitleid.


----------



## Riesenangler (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Ich nicht. Ich fange dann instinktiv an nach einem Therapeuten für diese, nennen wir sie mal mutig, Menschen zu suchen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (9. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> https://www.change.org/p/an-die-abg...en-bundestages-angelverbot-wegen-tierquälerei



lest euch mal die Kommentare durch, sehr amüsant. :m

"Mord bleibt nun mal Mord" oder "Hört endlich auf die armen Tiere zu quälen und zu töten, es sind Lebewesen und haben ein Recht auf ein schönes Leben".


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Normalerweise müssten solche Leute mal von Vereinen, Verbänden, Anglern und Industrie mal richtig eine auf den Sack bekommen...

Ich finde es teilweise witzig was geschrieben wird, aber ich mache mir auch etwas Sorgen, weil es einfach immer mehr dumme Menschen gibt, die so ein fremdes und krankes Gedankengut haben....und wenns mal Überhand nimmt, bekommen wir Angler irgendwann bestimmt mal Probleme...


----------



## Jose (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



D1985 schrieb:


> Normalerweise müssten solche Leute mal von Vereinen, Verbänden, Anglern und Industrie mal richtig eine auf den Sack bekommen...



du meinst irgendsowas wie einen Deuschen Angel Fischer Verband?

HaaaHaaaHaaaHaaaHaaaHaaaHaaaHaaa
#g#g#g#g#g#g#g#g#g#g#g#g


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Ja...Wunschdenken.....


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (10. November 2015)

Fische haben kein Schmerzempfinden wie wir Menschen.
Es ist ein Fehler des Menschen immer vom "Ich" auszugehen.
Was Die sehr stark vergessen ist, das die Angeler die Naturschützer No1 sind.
Viele Flüsse in Europa hätten ohne Angler heute kein Leben mehr oder kaum noch Fische. Alle Weiher währen ausgetrocknet. Viele Vögel würden keinerlei Futter mehr finden oder keine Nistplätze mehr haben.
Unmengen an Geld fließt jährlich in die Verbesserung und Artenerhalt der Gewässer.
Angler und Jäger sind die Wahren Naturschützer!
Den Wahn mancher selbsternannten Naturschutzvereine dürfen dann die Jäger wieder ausgleichen. Es ist nicht schön wenn man dann Biber oder Wasservögel erschießen muss, welche einfach angesiedelt wurden und sich dadurch zu stark vermehren.

Es wäre schön wenn die sogenannten "Naturschützer" nur einmal selbst für den Finanziellen Schaden aufkommen müssen. Nicht die Bauern oder Waldbesitzer, nicht die Angler und Jäger. 
Wenn man schaut sind es doch gerade die Angler und Jäger welche viele Naturschutzgebiete besitzen und sich darum kümmern. 

Auch vergessen wird, Angler kümmern sich nicht nur um den Fisch sondern auch um die ganze Wasser- und Uferwelt mit Pflanzen, Kleintieren, Insekten, Krebse etc.

So viele Ihm auch nicht mochten.
Franz Josef Strauß war schon ein Lobbyist für Jäger und Angler 

So etwas fehlt!

PETA wieder!


Gruftypower Gruftypower
63 Aktionen !

Alles klar !

https://twitter.com/gruftypower

Tier- u. Naturfreund, PETA u. AnimalEQUALITY, AllAnimalRights, The Dodo. Ich kämpfe für die Tierrechte: Alle Tiere haben das Recht auf ein artgerechtes Leben!

https://disqus.com/by/Gruftypower/

Change.org, Inc. Privacy Officer
548 Market Street Private Mailbox #29993
San Francisco, CA 94104-5401 VSA

We're in Beta

We just released our new API and are in the process of smoothing out the wrinkles! Please try it out and let us know if you encounter any problems by posting to our Developer Forum.

Wie man einigen Beschwerden die durchs Netz flitzen entnehmen kann ist Change.Org darauf ausgelegt Spenden von Unternehmen und Einzelpersonen abzugreifen. Vor allem selbsternannter Tierschutz.
Wie man verstehen kann, kann jede Person welche eine Petition eröffnet dann potentielle Sponsoren anschreiben.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Wie man einigen Beschwerden die durchs Netz flitzen entnehmen kann ist Change.Org darauf ausgelegt Spenden von Unternehmen und Einzelpersonen abzugreifen. Vor allem selbsternannter Tierschutz.
> Wie man verstehen kann, kann jede Person welche eine Petition eröffnet dann potentielle Sponsoren anschreiben.


 
 Warum sollte es auch falsch sein, so etwas über Gleichgesinnte zu erfahren und vielleicht später Gemeinsam weiter zu machen.

 Wer sich über so etwas beschwert mag wohl keine nervigen Demokratischen Vorgänge.
 Wenn es so vorkommt als wenn das dort eher zum Spendensammeln von Tierschützern genutzt wird, dann arbeiten die wohl nur intensiver.
 Sonst könnte man ja uch gleich aussagen das Internet, diene dem Tierschutz und dem Spendensammeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Vergleiche mit Verbandsseiten und was die tun (oder eben nicht)...

Und gerade solche Petitionen und Kommentare kann man als Verband gut nutzen, um sowohl Politik und Öffentlichkeit darzustellen, mit was für Krampf man als als Angler zu kämpfen hat und da auch Hilfe von Politik und Behörden erwartet..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vergleiche mit Verbandsseiten und was die tun (oder eben nicht)...
> 
> Und gerade solche Petitionen und Kommentare kann man als Verband gut nutzen, um sowohl Politik und Öffentlichkeit darzustellen, mit was für Krampf man als als Angler zu kämpfen hat und da auch Hilfe von Politik und Behörden erwartet..


Genau so schaut es aus.

Klappern gehört bekanntlich zum Handwerk.

Es steht jeder Interessenvertretung frei,dazu auch moderne Medien zu nutzen.Ich würde sogar soweit gehen,das es heutzutage auf der "to do" Liste ganz oben steht.

Wer diese Möglichkeit nicht wahrnimmt,wird irgendwann von der Wirklichkeit besser arbeitender Lobbyisten eingeholt oder überholt.


----------



## daci7 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Lustig finde ich ja nur, wie sich das AB über Rechtschreibfehler in fremden Texten bepisst, Logikfehler bei Fanatikern sucht und den Anonymen (aufgrund von drei Zeilen Geschreibsel) Dummheit unterstellt. Ach nee, nicht "Lustig", "Traurig" war das Wort.
Wer im Glashaus sitzt ...
Und Schuld hat wie mir scheint der Erzfeind der Anglerschaft vor dem sich hier jederman ins Hemd zu machen scheint - Frauen mit Doppelnamen, Menschen mit alternativem Bildungsweg, Menschen die sich Gedanken über Ökologie machen und dabei nicht so denken wie wir ... peinlich 
Wenn das unsere Probleme sind scheint es uns wohl zu gut zu gehen.


----------



## captn-ahab (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



daci7 schrieb:


> - Frauen mit Doppelnamen,



JA!...die Geißel unser Menschheit!
Am besten beschäftigt im ÖD. Frag mal:
Deien Versicherung, deinen Steuerbearter, deinen Autohändler, jeden Handwerker....etc..ja, die nerven-



daci7 schrieb:


> Menschen mit  alternativem Bildungsweg



wo hat hier jmd etwas gegen den 2.Bildungsweg gesagt?!?



daci7 schrieb:


> Menschen die sich Gedanken über Ökologie  machen und dabei nicht so denken wie wir ...



Ja..."Gedanken"....klingt eher wie die absolutistische Meinung, die ich als extrem diffamierend und unreflektiert erachte.
Faktisch ahndelt es sich hier um Profilneurotiker ohne soziale Kompetenzen, die ihr Seelenheil dann im "Tierschutz" suchen.


----------



## Purist (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Faktisch ahndelt es sich hier um Profilneurotiker ohne soziale Kompetenzen, die ihr Seelenheil dann im "Tierschutz" suchen.



Halte ich für übertrieben, diese Äußerung in einem Land zu tätigen, das im Grundgesetz den Tierschutz verankert hat, in dem aber noch immer nirgendwo der Schutz von Kindern auftaucht. 
Folglich: Uns ist der ordentliche Umgang mit dem Hund wichtiger als der mit dem eigene Nachwuchs.

Doppelnamen? Ich bin mit Leuten aufgewachsen, die brachten die schon als Kind mit in die Grundschule.. Eigenverschulden = Null.

Dass es Tierrschützer gibt, die nicht mehr über ihren kleinen Kosmos der scheinbaren Glückseligkeit hinausblicken können, oder wollen, mag sein. Ist ja auch kompliziert geworden, heutzutage, in einer völlig aus den Fugen geratenen Welt, mit einer Wissenschaft, die selbst Pflanzen soziale Verhaltensweisen nachgewiesen hat. Bäume zu fällen ist Baumschlachtung, ein Kornfeld zu dreschen Massenmord. 

Was wir brauchen ist keine Polemik, egal von welcher Seite, sondern mehr Vernunft und so etwas wie "Gesunder Menschenverstand". Ohne Tieren und Pflanzen regelmäßig massiv zu schaden ist menschliches Leben nun einmal nicht möglich. Dabei sind der Fischfang mit der Angel oder die Jagd noch die humansten und nachhaltigsten Methoden, um an Nahrungsmittel zu gelangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Purist schrieb:


> Halte ich für übertrieben, diese Äußerung in einem Land zu tätigen, das im Grundgesetz den Tierschutz verankert hat, wo aber noch immer nirgendwo der Schutz von Kindern auftaucht.


Faktisch falsch, nicht der Tierschutz ist im Grundgesetz verankert, sondern das Staatsziel Tierschutz im Grundgesetz erwähnt..


----------



## Ruti Island (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Purist schrieb:


> ... in dem aber noch immer nirgendwo der Schutz von Kindern auftaucht.




Sind denn Kinder keine Menschen?


----------



## gixxer (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

In den 80 ern war ich als Soldat ein potentieller Mörder, nun als Angler ein perverser Tierqäler.Das die Fischerei auch Hege ist, bei der bereits fast ausgerottete Arten wieder angesiedelt wurden, die Seen und Fluesse wieder sauber sind ? Darueber lese ich nichts.  Fisch wollen die meisten dieser Unterzeichner essen. 
Denen gehört mal die Dokumentation... bis zum letzten Fang..... gezeigt. Wenn der Fisch aus 600 Meter Tiefe hochgezogen wird und die Gedärme aus den Augen kommen. Doppelmoral ohne Ende. Kann ich nicht fuer Ernst nehmen diese Gestalten. Keine Ahnung von der Materie aber mal ne Petition raushauen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



daci7 schrieb:


> Menschen die sich Gedanken über Ökologie machen und dabei nicht so denken wie wir ... peinlich



Wenn es denn mal richtige Gedanken wären anstatt Gebetsmühlenartig vorgekautes unreflektiert nachzuplappern.

Ökologie verkommt immer mehr zu einem weiteren inflationär missbrauchten Phrasen-
deckmantel.

Öko..?Logisch,muss ja gut sein.

Und genau so tickt ein nicht unerbeblicher Teil der heutzutage blind auf Öko-und Schutzschnapp- reflex trainierten Zeitgenossen.

Genau wie bei Tierschutz,
Artenschutz und Naturschutz.

Hier werden nur zu oft komplexe Zusammenhänge übersehen,bunt aber falsch vermischt bzw.durch dubiose Figuren auch gerne mal bewusst aussen vor gelassen.

Solange die Propheten und das naive Zahlvieh des modernen Spendenablasshandels unter Pseudoschutzflagge unter sich werkeln,soll mir das wurscht sein.

Aber auch nur da!


----------



## GeorgeB (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Eine Online-Petition für die Verpflichtung zur Teilnahme an Gruppensexveranstaltungen im Rathausfoyer an Karfreitagen und Volkstrauertagen hätte nach 4 Monaten wahrscheinlich mehr Unterschriften. 

Unausgelastet sind se, die Mädelz. Kinder macht ihr ihnen ja kaum noch, ihr faulen Säcke, in der Kirche können sie auch keinen Krawall mehr machen, seitdem die Pfarrer zu allem Ja und Amen sagen, was irgendwie nach weltoffen klingt, und in der Küche sind se auch viel zu schnell fertig. Scheixx Thermomix. 

Wir gehen angeln, wenn wir Freizeit haben. Die Online Aktivistinnen und ihre Schluffis gehen derweil anderen auf den Sack. Angeln füllt wenigstens Teller und Bäuche. 1:0 für uns. :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

▲     ▲     ▲
Köstlich[emoji28]


----------



## Ruti Island (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Eine Online-Petition für die Verpflichtung zur Teilnahme an Gruppensexveranstaltungen im Rathausfoyer an Karfreitagen und Volkstrauertagen hätte nach 4 Monaten wahrscheinlich mehr Unterschriften.




Meine Unterschrift wäre der Sache sicher!


----------



## Trollwut (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Angelverbot geht ja schon allein deshalb nicht, weil dann n Haufen staatliche Gewässer keinen Pächter mehr finden.
Und was wäre bitte, wenn dann plötzlich alle, die vor x Jahren ihre Fischereiabgabe auf Lebenszeit bezahlt haben, und die dann auch noch rechtlich erstens das Geld und zweitens eventuell vergangene Zinsen sowie den aktuellen Gegenwert des Geldes zurück haben wollen?


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Ich bin für Petitionen gegen fanatische Fluchten in die Transzendenz (= Glauben statt Denken).


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich halt nicht nur Anglerfeinde, sondern auch noch Veganer, denen Treibstoff fürs Hirn fehlt..



War auch mein Gedanke. Absolute Zeitverschwendung sich mit solchem Gesindel dort abzusappeln.


----------



## gründler (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Angelverbot geht ja schon allein deshalb nicht, weil dann n Haufen staatliche Gewässer keinen Pächter mehr finden.


 

 

Das werden Naturschutzgebiete,Nature 2000 Projekte. Deutschland hinkt da eh nach die Auflagen der EU einzuhalten. 

Und glaub mir da stehen genug Leute die das dann gern Schützen würden wollen.Keine Segler,keine Angler,keine Jagd,keine Landwirtschaft etc.

Besucht doch mal öffentliche Veranstaltungen von diesen ganzen Orgas und Vereine was da so an Entwürfen vorgelegt wird,das wird euch vieleicht in die Zukunft schauen lassen,bezw.wo die Reise hingehen soll wenn es nach einigen geht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Fische haben kein Schmerzempfinden wie wir Menschen.
> Es ist ein Fehler des Menschen immer vom "Ich" auszugehen.
> Was Die sehr stark vergessen ist, das die Angeler die Naturschützer No1 sind.
> Viele Flüsse in Europa hätten ohne Angler heute kein Leben mehr oder kaum noch Fische. Alle Weiher währen ausgetrocknet. Viele Vögel würden keinerlei Futter mehr finden oder keine Nistplätze mehr haben.
> ...




Die Butter haste aber ganz schön dick aufgetragen!|bigeyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

@Gründler:

Richtig. Und woher kommt das viele Geld für derlei Dinge? Beispielsweise von Petitionisten mit massivem Therapiebedarf. Auch ne Form von Zahlvieh.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Absolute Zeitverschwendung sich mit solchem Gesindel dort abzusappeln.


 
Wenn du wüsstest, in welchen gesellschaftlichen Positionen sich solche Leute befinden.

Schönes Beispiel: Ich wollte vor einiger Zeit einen Top-Berater (Mensa-Mitglied, Partner-Status im Unternehmen) in ein Steakhaus einladen. Antwort: Ich solle ihm nicht böse sein, aber er besuche keine Restaurants, für deren Gerichte Tiere getötet werden. |bigeyes


----------



## Purist (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Antwort: Ich solle ihm nicht böse sein, aber er besuche keine Restaurants, für deren Gerichte Tiere getötet werden. |bigeyes



Dann sollte er in gar keine Restaurants mehr gehen, hast du ihn wenigstens gefragt, ob er die Käfer und Maden aus seinem Essen wieder artgerecht freilässt? |rolleyes


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Man wird doch regelmäßig blöd angeschaut, wenn man mal sagt, was ein ordentlicher Angelverein neben dem Spaß an der Angelei für die Umwelt tut und dass Angelfischerei aktiver Umweltschutz IST. Frage mich ja, was da bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit schiefläuft....naja, eigentlich weiß ich es!

Dass in der Petition Spaß als Hauptgrund bemängelt wird, ist allerdings wirklich amüsant!


----------



## Trollwut (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest, in welchen gesellschaftlichen Positionen sich solche Leute befinden.
> 
> Schönes Beispiel: Ich wollte vor einiger Zeit einen Top-Berater (Mensa-Mitglied, Partner-Status im Unternehmen) in ein Steakhaus einladen. Antwort: Ich solle ihm nicht böse sein, aber er besuche keine Restaurants, für deren Gerichte Tiere getötet werden. |bigeyes





Das seh ich persönlich nicht als Problem o.Ä. an.
Jedem tierchen sein ... - und mir den dicksten Fisch.
Problematisch wirds nur, wenn man versucht das Anderen aufzudrücken


----------



## rxstx rxt (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Unterzeichnet und weg damit#6


----------



## relgna01 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Nun, ja, ev. sollte man da auch mal ein wenig selbstkritisch nach fragen wie jemand auf sowas kommt.
Ich fühle mich da jetzt nicht gemeint muss aber auch mal sagen das ich schon viel gesehen habe was den ein oder anderen zu so etwas bewegen könnte.
Ich blicke sehr traurig auf mein erstes aktives Angeljahr zurück, was ich da so alles gesehen und erlebt habe bringt mich schon auf Distanz und hatte ich so nie gedacht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das seh ich persönlich nicht als Problem o.Ä. an.
> Jedem tierchen sein ... - und mir den dicksten Fisch.
> Problematisch wirds nur, wenn man versucht das Anderen aufzudrücken


 
Aus meiner Erfahrung wird die Gruppe, die einer anderen Tierquälerei vorwirft, immer aktiv gegen die anderen vorgehen, weil dies ein sehr emotionales Thema ist.

Und sei es nur durch die Unterstützung solcher Petitionen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



> Das seh ich persönlich nicht als Problem o.Ä. an.
> Jedem tierchen sein ... - und mir den dicksten Fisch.
> Problematisch wirds nur, wenn man versucht das Anderen aufzudrücken


Ich sehe solche Leute wie den genannten Berater-Typ mit Steak-Abneigung als SEHR problematisch an.

Denn die haben Macht, Kohle und Connections - eine optimale Kombination, um anderen etwas aufzudrücken bzw. wirkungsvoll im Hintergrund daran mitzuarbeiten.

Insbesondere, da solche Leute auch nicht grade dumm sind und systematisch denken bzw. vorgehen können.

Die wissen auch aufgrund ihrer beruflichen Fähigkeiten GANZ  genau, wie  man (im Idealfall auch noch so gut wie unsichtbar) an relevanten Knöpfen  dreht - das ist ihr Job, für den sie fürstliche Gehälter einfahren.

Verpeilte Selbststrickerinnen mit Rechtschreibproblemen sind da komplett kalter Kaffee gegen.

Darum wird es auch höchste Zeit, dass Verbandsfunktionäre endlich begreifen, mit wem sie es da im Hintergrund potenziell zu tun haben.

Denn solche Typen lachen sich über aktuell (nicht) getroffene "Maßnahmen" der Angler-"Interessenvertreter" schlichtweg scheckig - letztere sind für die einfach blutige Amateure ohne Weitblick und System.

Mit anderen Worten: 

Ein Ziel so groß wie 100 Scheunentore - das sich komfortablerweise auch noch selbst intern zerfleischt und einflussreichen Angelgegnern somit einen Haufen Arbeit erspart.

Wer berufsmäßig an Konzernübernahmen oder ähnlichen Dingen mitarbeitet, lehnt sich zurück und betrachtet das anglerische Verbandsganze als höchst amüsante Unterhaltung.

Denn der weiß ganz genau, wie und wo man bei Bedarf skrupellos sowie möglichst effektiv draufschlägt, wenn's richtig wehtun soll.

---> er verdient seine Brötchen metaphorisch gesprochen mit dem Killen von Konkurrenten - Business ist gnadenloser Krieg (vor allem auf hoher und höchster Wirtschaftsebene).

Aber warum sollte er sich die Mühe machen, wenn er sie sich offensichtlich gar nicht erst machen muss und Dinge wie gesellschaftliche Stimmungsmache gemütlich stückweise vom pöterischen Fußvolk = verpeilten Selbststrickerinnen mit Therapiebedarf erledigen lassen kann.

Weil das aufgrund vollkommen defizitärer Angler-Interessenvertretung (LEIDER!!!!!!!!!!!!) bereits vollkommen ausreicht - nennt man Energie-Effizienz.

Dem grade recht, weil er dann stattdessen chillig aufn Golfplatz oder sich im Wickelclub das Schnulli-Bulli-Fläschchen von ner Latexherrin geben lassen kann.


----------



## Ossipeter (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Da bin ich voll bei dir! Thomas, leite dieses Statement doch bitte an *alle *Verbände weiter, damit die mal ein bisschen alarmiert werden!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

weisst doch Peter, großer Verteiler ;-))))


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Ui, werde ich jetzt prominent *ggggggggg*


----------



## ZaphodB (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie viele sexistische Sprüche mir einfallen, wenn ich die Kommentare der Petitionsunterstützerinnen lese...


----------



## daci7 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Wenn es denn mal richtige Gedanken wären anstatt Gebetsmühlenartig vorgekautes unreflektiert nachzuplappern.[...]



Und was die richtigen Gedanken sind, das entscheiden wir oder wie? 
Tut mir leid, aber ich finde es nur noch lächerlich wie sich über "Ökofaschisten" und "Gutmenschen" und wie sie alle heißen aufgeregt wird. Natürlich gibt es auch in der Gruppe der "ökologisch Engagierten" Vollidioten. Ne ganze Menge sogar. 
Aber doch nicht mehr als unter uns Anglern... Wenn du über dumpfes Parolengesabbel redest, dann geh doch mal zu nem Anglerstammtisch, zu 'ner Vereinssitzung oder einfach ans Wasser und sprech mit den Leuten. Das ist das gleiche dumme Gesabbel wie bei Peta und Co und noch lange nicht so ein inhaltlich gesichertes Gesabbel wie z.B. beim NaBu oder wie ich es regelmäßig von befreundeten überzeugten Vegetariern höre...

Und die Qintessenz die viele ziehen ist dann: "Wir müssen gegen das dumme Gesabbel der anderen vorgehen!" anstatt "Wir müssen vom dummen Gesabbel weg zu inhaltlich belastbaren Aussagen."

Und wie wird gegen dummes Gesabbel vorgegangen? Indem man in einem Board (was vorwiegend von Anglern genutzt wird) sich über die vermeintlichen Unterstützer anderer Organisationen auslässt. All diese gefährlichen Lehrerinnen mit Doppelnamen, diese vegetarischen Geschäftsführer (wunderbar übrigens), diese Waldorfschulen-Absolventen ... ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

wie heißt es so schön, die welt ist nicht voller arsxxxöcher, aber sie sind strategisch so günstig verteilt, daß man die chance hat überall auf eins zu treffen.


----------



## kernell32 (11. November 2015)

daci7 schrieb:


> Und was die richtigen Gedanken sind, das entscheiden wir oder wie?
> Tut mir leid, aber ich finde es nur noch lächerlich wie sich über "Ökofaschisten" und "Gutmenschen" und wie sie alle heißen aufgeregt wird. Natürlich gibt es auch in der Gruppe der "ökologisch Engagierten" Vollidioten. Ne ganze Menge sogar.
> Aber doch nicht mehr als unter uns Anglern... Wenn du über dumpfes Parolengesabbel redest, dann geh doch mal zu nem Anglerstammtisch, zu 'ner Vereinssitzung oder einfach ans Wasser und sprech mit den Leuten. Das ist das gleiche dumme Gesabbel wie bei Peta und Co und noch lange nicht so ein inhaltlich gesichertes Gesabbel wie z.B. beim NaBu oder wie ich es regelmäßig von befreundeten überzeugten Vegetariern höre...
> 
> ...




Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



daci7 schrieb:


> Und die Qintessenz die viele ziehen ist dann: "Wir müssen gegen das dumme Gesabbel der anderen vorgehen!"


Nicht dagegen vorgehen, sondern das für die eigene Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nutzen (hab ich , glaube ich, auch hier im Thread schon so ein/zweimal geschrieben) ..

Wären Verbände der Angelfischer (oder würde es Verbände für Angler geben) da so aktiv wie die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, würde vielleicht die Deutungshoheit für viele auch Angler und das Angeln betreffende Punkte nicht alleine bei den spendensammelnden Schützern liegen..


----------



## gründler (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



daci7 schrieb:


> Das ist das gleiche dumme Gesabbel wie bei Peta und Co und noch lange nicht so ein inhaltlich gesichertes Gesabbel wie z.B. beim NaBu oder wie ich es regelmäßig von befreundeten überzeugten Vegetariern höre...


 

Man muss nur uufpasse das ma nicht zuviel abgefärbt bekommt wenn man mit solchen Leuten regelm.kontakt hat.

Kenne da paar beispiele..vom Jäger und Angler zum Veganer und das nur weil man die Personen belabbert und Gehirngewaschen hat.

Also pass auf dich/euch auf ^^


Diese Phäno.macht sich auch gerade in gewissen Amtsstuben breit,je mehr man mit diesen Menschen am Hut (gerade beruflich) haben muss,desto mehr kommen sie dir mit Vegan,Naturschutz/Tierschutz...etc. und wollen dich bekehren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



gründler schrieb:


> Man muss nur uufpasse das ma nicht zuviel abgefärbt bekommt wenn man mit solchen Leuten regelm.kontakt hat.
> 
> Kenne da paar beispiele..vom Jäger und Angler zum Veganer und das nur weil man die Personen belabbert und Gehirngewaschen hat.
> 
> Also pass auf dich/euch auf ^^


 
Da wären wir wieder beim Thema "Leben und leben lassen".

Ich sitze täglich mit Dutzenden Indern (Softwareentwickler) zusammen und meine Frau und ich sind mit einer indischen Familie eng befreundet. Das sind zu 100% Vegetarier/Veganer, aber die haben überhaupt kein Problem damit, wenn ich im Biergarten neben ihnen meine Würstchen verputze.


----------



## gründler (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da wären wir wieder beim Thema "Leben und leben lassen".
> 
> Ich sitze täglich mit Dutzenden Indern (Softwareentwickler) zusammen und meine Frau und ich sind mit einer indischen Familie eng befreundet. Das sind zu 100% Vegetarier/Veganer, aber die haben überhaupt kein Problem damit, wenn ich im Biergarten neben ihnen meine Würstchen verputze.


 
Klar gibt es auch das,aber gibt halt auch genug die genau andersrum ticken.Und die versuchen auf dauer ihr Weltbild auf ihr Umfeld zu übertragen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da wären wir wieder beim Thema "Leben und leben lassen".


das seh´ ich genau so.
dieses schubladendenken bringt keinem was.
mein freundes-/bekanntenkreis setzt sich auch bunt zusammen, da bekehrt keiner den anderen.

auch wenn diese petition nicht mal ansatzweise das lesen wert ist, geh´ ich da schon mit denen konform, die sich mal einen starken, agierenden, oder zumindest einen vernünftig reagierenden verband wünschen.


----------



## GeorgeB (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



> Das sind zu 100% Vegetarier/Veganer, aber die haben überhaupt kein  Problem damit, wenn ich im Biergarten neben ihnen meine Würstchen  verputze.



Das sind auch keine Deutschen, die gerade mal wieder eine Vollmeise schieben und meinen, die ganze Welt habe gefälligst auf diesen Zug auf zu springen. 

Unsere preußischen (Ur-) Großväter hatten ja schon einen deutlichen Hang Verbote zu fordern. Verglichen mit ihren Nachfahren von heute waren sie aber wahre Waisenknaben.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

@Daci, ist ja ehrenwert, wie du das geistige AB-Niveau anheben möchtest!
Ein paar Wenige, welche ungerechtfertigterweise nicht den Klischees die ihnen auferlegt werden entsprechen, zu schützen versuchst.
Meine Lebenserfahrung hat mir aber gezeigt, dass die angesprochenen
Gruppierungen, die Schubladen in welche sie gesteckt werden, zu 90% ausfüllen.
Die Verbleibenden 10% haben eben Pech gehabt, wenn sie auch in den Schubladen landen!

Zitat gründler:


> Das sind zu 100% Vegetarier/Veganer, aber die haben überhaupt kein  Problem damit, wenn ich im Biergarten neben ihnen meine Würstchen  verputze.


Gutes Beispiel!
Meine neue (deutsche) Nachbarin, erzählt mir nach 5 Minuten, ungefragt, dass sie sich vegan ernährt.
Warum macht die das?
Da wird das "anders sein", oder " besser sein", doch wie eine Fahne geschwenkt!
Wenn ich jemanden kennen lerne, dann erzähle ich doch nach 5 Minuten nichts über meine (normalen) Ernährungsgewohnheiten, würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen!

Jürgen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

@daci
Richtige Gedanken beinhalten primär,das ich meinen Mitmenschen keinen anderen Lebensstil aufzwinge.

Nennt man auch Toleranz.


----------



## GeorgeB (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Da gibt es doch schon reichlich Sprüche drüber:

Woran erkennt man Veganer auf Partys? Gar nicht. Sie werden es dir erzählen. #h


----------



## Lommel (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch schon reichlich Sprüche drüber:
> 
> Woran erkennt man Veganer auf Partys? Gar nicht. Sie werden es dir erzählen. #h



Haha, an dem Spruch ist tatsächlich viel Warheit dran.

Ich finde das durchaus sehr respektabel wenn jemand, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, auf Fleisch verzichtet. Diese latente "ich bin eine besserer Mensch weil Vegetarier" Attitüde geht mir allerdings schwer auf den Senkel.
Richtig Skuril wird es dann, wenn diese Leute auch noch Hundebesitzer sind und dir allen Ernstes auch noch erzählen das der Hund vegan ernährt wird. 
Das ist dann schon ein armes Schwein, der Hund.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



> Woran erkennt man Veganer auf Partys? Gar nicht. Sie werden es dir erzählen.


Wohl wahr!
Die Tante erfüllt noch ein paar weitere Klischees, vier Kinder, vier verschiedene Väter, zahlen tut keiner, außer dem Staat natürlich.
Einen Doppelnamen gibt es nicht, weil wohl keiner so doof war sie zu heiraten.
Das Schlimmste, sie hat in Schützerseeligkeit, dass Dorf mit 12 freilaufenden Katzen beglückt! 
Jetzt liegen neben Mäusen, Siebenschläfern, Eidechsen, häufig auch tote Vögel vor meiner Türe!



> Richtig Skuril wird es dann, wenn diese Leute auch noch Hundebesitzer  sind und dir allen Ernstes auch noch erzählen das der Hund vegan ernährt  wird.



Erfüllt für mich ganz klar den Straftatbestand von Tierquälerei und hat mindestens mal was auf die Fresse verdient!

Jürgen


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Man kann ja div.Angler ruhig Dummschwätzer nennen.

Aber im Gegensatz zu gewissen Gruppierungen und deren Anhänger sind sie dann "nur" dumm.

Wenn man Leuten bei Bedarf mal darlegt,das die simpel und einfach gepredigten Lösungen div.unseriöser Spendengeiler Ideologieverbreiter zu Ökologie,Tier-/Arten-/ Naturschutz sich weitaus komplizierter/komplexer als gepredigt verhalten und sich einige Dinge gegenseitig per se ausschliessen,beginnt meist das grosse stammeln..

Da fragt man sich manchmal,wo nun die grösseren aber auch gefährlicheren Dummschwätzer anzutreffen sind.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Mir ist das vollkommen egal, was jemand meint, in sich reinschaufeln zu müssen. Dessen Angelegenheit.

Solange er das für sich tut, die Klappe hält und schon gar nicht andere Leute aktiv bzw. absichtlich stresst.

Und genau letzteres ist allgemein immer häufiger in Form von unangefordertem Dummzugelaber und Gestresse zu beobachten - nicht nur in anglerischer Hinsicht.

Noch mehr Gegeneinander statt Miteinander. Sehr bedenklich.


----------



## Jose (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...Das Schlimmste, sie hat in Schützers*ee*ligkeit...


jürgen, übertreibst ein bisschen.
ne tusse die seelig ist macht uns doch selig.

Se|lig|keit 

:m


----------



## kati48268 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



relgna01 schrieb:


> Nun, ja, ev. sollte man da auch mal ein wenig selbstkritisch nach fragen wie jemand auf sowas kommt.
> Ich fühle mich da jetzt nicht gemeint muss aber auch mal sagen das ich schon viel gesehen habe was den ein oder anderen zu so etwas bewegen könnte...


Du hast aber schon wahrgenommen, dass sich diese Petition, diese Denkweise, gegen _alle_ Angler richtet, oder?
In den Augen radikaler Tierschützer/-rechtler gibt es keine guten oder schlechten Angler, sondern jeder Angler gehört weg.
Dein Ansatz der Selbstkritik, der ja auch eher auf andere gemünzt ist, bringt in diesem Fall ziemlich nix.



daci7 schrieb:


> Und was die richtigen Gedanken sind, das entscheiden wir oder wie?
> Tut mir leid, aber ich finde es nur noch lächerlich wie sich über "Ökofaschisten" und "Gutmenschen" ...


Wie wäre es damit, dass 
a)Gesetze regeln & entscheiden und 
b)darüber hinaus jeder für sich selbst?
...und nur für sich selbst.

Ich habe gar nix gegen Vegetarierer, Veganer, Frutarier,...und was da nicht alles so auf den Wiesen weidet.

Wenn eine einzelne Person für sich entscheidet, "ich esse kein Viehzeugs aus ethischen Motiven", ist das völlig in Ordnung.

Es wäre aber schön, wenn diese ihre ethischen Eingrenzungen für sich selbst -und eben nur für sich selbst- treffen und den Rest der Welt in Ruhe lassen.

Ja, nicht alle leiden unter nicht enden wollendem Missionarsdrang oder müssen die Welt durch Tierquäler-Gekreische, Angriffe & Anzeigen, Verbotsforderungen, usw. verschlimmbessern, aber eben von dieser Fraktion gibt es eindeutig zu viele.
Und sie sind gefährlich, siehe Peta.


----------



## Relgna (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dein Ansatz der Selbstkritik, der ja auch eher auf andere gemünzt ist, bringt in diesem Fall ziemlich nix.




Nun da ich Verwerter bin habe ich mich hier garnicht sooo angesprochen Gefühlt.
Die anderen Argumente sind eigentlich genau die wo mich auch sehr verwundert haben das das Angeln ist, aber ich möchte mich hier garnicht reinsteigern, wollte nur anmerken das " wir Angler" eben ev. das Futter für solch Aktionen liefern, ob das nun immer so oder so zutrifft sei dahin gestellt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

@ Kati: Danke! #6


----------



## daci7 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht dagegen vorgehen, sondern das für die eigene Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nutzen (hab ich , glaube ich, auch hier im Thread schon so ein/zweimal geschrieben) ..
> 
> Wären Verbände der Angelfischer (oder würde es Verbände für Angler geben) da so aktiv wie die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, würde vielleicht die Deutungshoheit für viele auch Angler und das Angeln betreffende Punkte nicht alleine bei den spendensammelnden Schützern liegen..


Ich meinte mit meinem Geschreibsl auch nicht dich in erster Linie - aber auch das sehe ich anders. Ein guter Verband würde sich nicht im Ansatz um so einen gequirlten geistigen Dünnpfiff kümmern, sondern seinerseits Tatsachen schaffen, die für sich sprechen. Ein guter Verband würde nicht versuchen sich bei Tier- Pflanzen- Natur- Ökologie- oder WasWeißIch-schützern einzuschleimen und sich deren Rhetorik zu bedienen, sondern sich klar für die Angelei aussprechen und ganz anders argumentieren. Klaro sind wir in erster Linie keine Naturschützer, dass *sollte* auch keiner behaupten. ABER: das heißt ja nicht, dass die Angelfischerei keine Berechtigung hat. Sei es in Ihrer kulturellen Funktion, als Alternative zum Computer für die Jugend, als soziale Anlaufstelle für Jedermann, asl Alternative zum Fernsehen für die Senioren oder als eine der letzten Möglichkeiten Urtriebe der Menschheit auszuleben...



gründler schrieb:


> Man muss nur uufpasse das ma nicht zuviel abgefärbt bekommt wenn man mit solchen Leuten regelm.kontakt hat.
> [...]



Keine Panik - ich bin Angler durch und durch und plane gerade meinen Jagdschein in Angriff zu nehmen  
Außerdem ess ich viel zu gern mal 'n Steak. :q



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Daci, ist ja ehrenwert, wie du das geistige AB-Niveau anheben möchtest!
> Ein paar Wenige, welche ungerechtfertigterweise nicht den Klischees die ihnen auferlegt werden entsprechen, zu schützen versuchst.
> Meine Lebenserfahrung hat mir aber gezeigt, dass die angesprochenen
> Gruppierungen, die Schubladen in welche sie gesteckt werden, zu 90% ausfüllen.
> ...


Moin Jürgen - danke für die Blumen. Das geistige Niveau des AB entspricht dem Durchschnitt der Gesellschaft und ist damit mMn genau so wie es sein soll  Nur ein paar kleine Denkansätze liefer ich gerne.

Es stimmt - leider gibt es immer wieder Leute die alle möglichen Schubladen  ausfüllen und leider erwische ich mich auch immer wieder dabei in  ebensolchen zu denken - das macht das Leben auch einfacher - aber es ist  eben nicht richtig. 
Und man sollte dabei eben auch im Hinterkopf  haben, dass man genauso von anderen in Schubladen geworfen wird in die  man nicht möchte. 
Wenn ich von aderen verlange sich mit meiner Meinung  differenziert auseinander zu setzen und mich nicht als "tumben Angler",  "hochnäsigen Wissenschaftler" oder "versoffenen Eckkneipen-Stammgast" zu  sehen muss ich dass eben anderen auch anbieten.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @daci
> Richtige Gedanken beinhalten primär,das ich meinen Mitmenschen keinen anderen Lebensstil aufzwinge.
> 
> Nennt man auch Toleranz.


Stimmt so. Entschuldige, wenn ich deine Aussage vorher falsch gedeutet hab - hab mich ein bisschen in Rage geschriebn 



kati48268 schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon wahrgenommen, dass sich diese Petition, diese Denkweise, gegen _alle_ Angler richtet, oder?
> In den Augen radikaler Tierschützer/-rechtler gibt es keine guten oder schlechten Angler, sondern jeder Angler gehört weg.
> Dein Ansatz der Selbstkritik, der ja auch eher auf andere gemünzt ist, bringt in diesem Fall ziemlich nix.
> 
> [...]


Siehe oben. Klaro gibt es Idioten die unreflektiert die Abschaffung der Angelei, der industriellen Landwirtschaft, der Jagd, der kommerziellen Fischerei ...., der Menschheit fordern. So what? Gibt es immer, wird es immer geben. Sich mit solchen Leuten auseinander zu setzen löst *keine* Probleme (von denen wir genug haben!). Auf solche hirnrissigen Forderungen mit profanen Klischees zu antworten ist sogar ehern kontraproduktiv - und genau das wollte ich mit meinem ursprünglichen Statement sagen.
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



daci7 schrieb:


> . Ein guter Verband würde nicht versuchen sich bei Tier- Pflanzen- Natur- Ökologie- oder WasWeißIch-schützern einzuschleimen und sich deren Rhetorik zu bedienen, sondern sich klar für die Angelei aussprechen und ganz anders argumentieren.


Ja, aber wo Kompetenz fehlt...............................................


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



daci7 schrieb:


> Stimmt so. Entschuldige, wenn ich deine Aussage vorher falsch gedeutet hab - hab mich ein bisschen in Rage geschriebn



Alles gut,habs auch nicht als persönlichen Angriff interpretiert[emoji6]


----------



## CaptainPike (12. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Drei Frauen in den Kommentaren. Mütter, die sicherlich noch Fisch aus dem Supermarkt oder dem Fischladen essen und nicht wissen, wie es auf den Trawlern bzw. den schwimmenden Fabriken abgeht. Die ihren Kindern aber sicherlich Fischstäbchen vorsetzen und ihnen erzählen, die kommen aus einer Fabrik und waren nie lebendige Kreaturen. :r:r:r



Jo, vermutlich so dieses Kaliber https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OarPNIXkng 
 :m


----------



## Stralsund (16. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Die Petition wurde vor 4 Monaten!!! gestartet. Und wegen der lachhaften 1079 Unterzeichner macht ihr euch heiß?
Aber dreht nur ordentlich die Werbetrommel und bringt angelfeindliche Mitleser noch auf Ideen.
Dank Anglerboard hat die Petition bestimmt ein paar zusätzliche Unterschreiber. Glückwunsch! - sonst keine Themen?


----------



## kati48268 (16. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*

Die Aufgabe eine Mediums ist: zu berichten.
Und wenn dann User darüber diskutieren wollen (& es getan haben) ist das völlig in Ordnung.

Wenn du lieber "wie fang ich eine Schleie im Frühjahr" & Co. zum gefühlt 237ten Mal lesen möchtest, 
bzw. ausschließlich so was lesen möchtest, weil man auch das durchaus im Board findet,
empfehl ich dir eine der gängigen Printzeitschriften; da wirst du von jeder aktuellen Entwicklung rund um die Angelei & erst recht von Angelpolitik verschont.


----------



## Jose (16. November 2015)

*AW: Petition: Bundesweites Angelverbot wegen Tierquälerei*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Die Petition wurde vor 4 Monaten!!! gestartet. Und wegen der lachhaften 1079 Unterzeichner macht ihr euch heiß?
> Aber dreht nur ordentlich die Werbetrommel und bringt angelfeindliche Mitleser noch auf Ideen.
> Dank Anglerboard hat die Petition bestimmt ein paar zusätzliche Unterschreiber. Glückwunsch! - sonst keine Themen?




find ich jetzt super, so ein post. ist schön zu erfahren, dass lachhafte 1079 unterzeichner sich gefunden haben.
aber wieso dreht das AB die werbetrommel?
weil darüber berichtet wird, was in anderen galaxien so abläuft?
dann haste deinen beitrag dazu geleistet mit "senf".

was in aufregung schon mal entgeht: das AB hat tausende themen. schade, sind dir wohl entgangen.


----------

